
Decluttering Tips - ColinWright
http://zenhabits.net/15-great-decluttering-tips/
======
vmilner
I find it a lot easier (though still not _very_ easy) to ditch books these
days, as I have a lot more confidence I'll be able to find them again (ABE
books, Amazon etc...) should I need them (unless they're _extremely_ obscure).

